# Ludwigia sp. "pantanal" and Lindernia "india" flowers



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

All photos are plants that have grown emersed above the water surface in my 20g because of my laziness...










Ludwigia sp. "pantanal" flower. This plant has taken off since I changed to aquasoil, I have grown this plant for almost a year and never had it grow emersed until I made the switch to aquasoil. It is growing like mad and I can hardly contain it. :neutral:









This is the cool new purple colored Lindernia that is becoming available to the hobby. Mine is only sometimes purple when it is growing submersed, and emersed it is always green. I am curious if the flowers are the same as the typical Lindernia available?? Here is a submersed picture that is from tonina-forest.


----------



## Svennovitch (Oct 25, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

looks like the plants appreciate you laziness  
Very nice


----------

